# Heat exhaustion



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Well this past weekend I was at an A show and did great the first day. Had a rail in each class on saturday but the ride was amazing. So sunday had high hopes and went into a 7:30 class then had my 2 regular classes following right after. Well.. the day didn't go quite as planned. I got heat exhaustion and it is not the first time. So my next 2 classes just where not great. I was so tired, felt sick, headache close to migrane, arm was spazzing out ( shaking ) exc. 

I am going to make a dr. appointment once the office closes but do any of you have experiance with dealing with this and ways to help prevent it? I am prone to it I think... I am either really cold all the time but once I get hot its like 0-100 and I can't get cool again. And Ive had it before and heat stroke. 

I drink LOTS of water, eat right, I exercise everyday, but once I get to that point I cant drink anything without feeling sick.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

is you electrolyte balance getting out of wack ? you need to nibble on something preferable with some salt, or even carots are good in addition to just drinking lots of water.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Between classes, stay out of the sun. There is a thing as having too much Vitamin D in a day.. and take off your helmet so your head can breathe.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Keep a towel soaked in cold/ice water handy to apply against the back/sides of your neck. You have a lot of blood flow to/from your brain and that area is the best for quickly cooling your body down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I keep a bunch of frozen rolled up in a cooler and use them between classes. Seems to help.


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks everyone, I have a show today and will be using all of the ideas!! Last show was NOT fun... Today should not be a marathon day (fingers crossed) But I should be ready in case it becomes one


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've definitely been there, the worst was one year as a teen it was 104, had a witch of a judge that was in shorts & tank top but required us to still wear hunt coats. I passed out and fell off my horse waiting at the gate for my turn in my hunter over class. She still wouldn't let us ditch our coats. I think that judge had something like 14 grievances filed against her for it. 

I keep some of the gel packs that don't freeze solid on hand for really hot days. Wrap in a towel and put on your neck. Take a fan if you have electric hook up. Find a shady spot, ditch the jacket, cold pack on neck, fan on, lots of water & gatorade. Even when it's hot as hades don't skip eating (that's when I seem to wither the most) keep something cold and eat small amounts over the course of the day. Frozen grapes are a go to for me on show days.


----------

